# Comment remettre une touche ? Please Help !



## noune (21 Octobre 2007)

Alors bon voila .... J'etais sur mon macbook et la j'essaie d'appuyer sur la touche 2 et surprise çà marche pas ... je regarde un peu et je remarque qu'une agraffe s'est glissé dessous ... Pas de problème, j'enlève la touche avec mes mains expertes , géniale l'agraffe est enlevée ... Mais maintenant reste à la remettre et la IMPOSSIBLE! Comment faire? il doit bien avoir un moyen de remettre cette maudite touche! AIDEZ MOI SVP !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2007)

*Bonjour* tout d'abord........,​ 
Va voir ici, la solution devrait s'y trouver.​


----------



## Muay Thai (22 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je remonte le poste car le lien donné ci-dessus ne fonctionne plus. En auriez-vous un autre qui pourrait m'aider s'il vous plaît ? Je rencontre le même problème que la personne initiatrice du thread.

Merci d'avance pour vos aides éventuelles.


----------



## tombom (22 Mars 2010)

ICI 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------

sinon en etant plus cool http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kg6EfuR-6Y&feature=player_embedded#

et ca aussi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF1Ke8XDhVw&feature=player_embedded#

ou ca http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSpPlMdGvVI&feature=related


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Une *petite vidéo*, cela peut aider, peut-être ?

Edit :

GRRR ! Encore grillé par l'écureuil diabolique...


----------



## drs (22 Mars 2010)

et voila, tu trouveras les petites photos qui vont bien ICI


----------



## Muay Thai (22 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2010)

Bien, c'est réglé.


----------



## tombom (22 Mars 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas... Et les vidéos ? Elles montrent bien, images à l'appui comment procéder, non ?



y'a eu une edition de post entre temps non ?

----

oui alors si ca edite dans tous les sens, les post apres ca veut plus rien dire ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2010)

Oui, ça allait vraiment très vite...


----------

